# Oven/Grill extractor fans



## rotorywing

Hi all

I have an extractor fan installed behind the grill assembly to extract throught the vent. there is a double extractor installed behind the oven to extract throught the oven vent !. Neither of these installations work .......are they operated via a temperature controlled relay as there is no secret switch. I thought that they operated via the grill/oven light switch, but they don't seem to work............any ideas

Cheers 
Martin


----------

